# Purina Pigeon Pellets



## tony_333 (Oct 6, 2008)

To anyone local in Canada, Do any of you know where Purina Nutri-blend Pigeon pellets can be purchased, I live in the Westren part of Canada and cant seem to find it, Ive heard it was sold in Ontario but dont have any leads to where,
Can anyone lead me in the right direction?
Thank you 
Tony


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

tony_333 said:


> To anyone local in Canada, Do any of you know where Purina Nutri-blend Pigeon pellets can be purchased, I live in the Westren part of Canada and cant seem to find it, Ive heard it was sold in Ontario but dont have any leads to where,
> Can anyone lead me in the right direction?
> Thank you
> Tony


Any of the Feed & Grain or pet stores that sell Purina products should be able to special order them for you. It's called "Pigeon Checkers" by Purina.
Nobody in my area carried them either. When I tried them on my birds I had to special order them.
But my birds weren't crazy about pellets so I stopped using them. Went back to pigeon seed mix and added extras to it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tony_333 said:


> To anyone local in Canada, Do any of you know where Purina Nutri-blend Pigeon pellets can be purchased, I live in the Westren part of Canada and cant seem to find it, Ive heard it was sold in Ontario but dont have any leads to where,
> Can anyone lead me in the right direction?
> Thank you
> Tony


as msfreebird said you can ask any purina dealer to order it for you. the nutrablend system is different than the pigeon checkers pellet. the nutrablend is a round pellet and there are two blends, one is called green and the other gold, one has more protein and the other more carbs less protein, you custom blend the two depending on the amout of protein and carbs you want, I do think it is meant for racing folks, it can be expensive, I find for me a non race person the pigeon checkers work great, I give half pellet and half grain feed and it seems to work fine for my birds.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I've just started using the green and gold and so far it's been better than the pellets I've used (mini pellets) which always leaves a bunch of pellet dust (waste) behind, the cost is a bit more however, I'm paying 21.00 a bag for those round pellets but less waste, I've had way too much in the different kinds of feeds available and hope this will make life easier with this system in place, the only other thing i feed with the pellets is whole corn which is cheap at 8.00 a bag.!


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

I've used game bird pellets too............ good for the babies & the molt.


----------



## tony_333 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you for the input,
Im just having a tough time finding it at the moment still,
I might just try game bird pellets since that was my second option.
Not liking the chicken crumble im using now, to much dust and waste.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tony_333 said:


> Thank you for the input,
> Im just having a tough time finding it at the moment still,
> I might just try game bird pellets since that was my second option.
> Not liking the chicken crumble im using now, to much dust and waste.


try to contact these folks, they should know of the closest dealer near you, then you can ask them to order it for you, 
http://www.agribrands.ca/Screens/Location.aspx


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

i m located in cnada and feed pellets there called 21% pigeon ration


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

www.Mazuri.com

This is a purina brand of feed line.....Not sure what t call it at the momment, lol. Can't think...

Anyways on their website, you can find dealers near you, and they are purina dealers (Co-ops, stores and such). They should be able to order you any product purina makes... I know mine has always been able too, even if it sounded weird.

-Hilly


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

tony_333 said:


> To anyone local in Canada, Do any of you know where Purina Nutri-blend Pigeon pellets can be purchased, I live in the Westren part of Canada and cant seem to find it, Ive heard it was sold in Ontario but dont have any leads to where,
> Can anyone lead me in the right direction?
> Thank you
> Tony


punch in purina dealers on ur pc, them punch in ur zip code and it will tell u the closest to ur town or zip code, gl


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

Hillybean said:


> www.Mazuri.com
> 
> This is a purina brand of feed line.....Not sure what t call it at the momment, lol. Can't think...
> 
> ...


is call nutra blend, it come is green for racing pigeons and gold for breeders and winter


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> I've just started using the green and gold and so far it's been better than the pellets I've used (mini pellets) which always leaves a bunch of pellet dust (waste) behind, the cost is a bit more however, I'm paying 21.00 a bag for those round pellets but less waste, I've had way too much in the different kinds of feeds available and hope this will make life easier with this system in place, the only other thing i feed with the pellets is whole corn which is cheap at 8.00 a bag.!


 amen , is the best feed out there, some people mix the green with the gold, but i use green, is the best stuff in the market


----------

